# did some turning this afternoon..



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 20, 2016)

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9318_zps5nkopj8l.jpg
turned some snakewood strikers and a couple others one is persimmon, one is rosewood colored dymondwood one is a striker-lator in butterfinger stratabond and then the snakewood with ivory....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 20, 2016)

Those are great Pappy but the snakewood is a clear standout for me. Fantastic work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2016)

Very productive day! That's a terrific array -- nicely done. Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 21, 2016)

thank you all for the comments now I have 8 more to go ...look out Nova here we come...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 21, 2016)

All the Snake wood takes the cake but all those strikers look to hold great potential for sure. Do you do pots to match your strikers up with? Nice work none the less.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 22, 2016)

I do make pots but i match the striker to the striking surface....I saw a snakewood pot and snakewood striker set the pot had ceramic striking surface....he wanted 165.00 for the pair.....


----------

